# IDLE PROBLEM 2001 ALTIMA



## jyates31 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 2001 nissan altima that is giving me bad idle issues. It has about 115,000 miles on it. when I bought the car 2 years ago I replaced the intake manifold gasket because of previous idle issues and that fixed the problem for a solid 2 years. Ive also had a full tune up done:new spark plugs, wires, distributor cap and even put a new alternator in. for about 2 months now my car has been leaking coolant from a hair line crack on top of the radiator. I poured a sealant into the radiator and the leak stopped. for a couple of weeks now my car has been giving me idle issues and its getting worse everyday. It drops down to about 500 rpms at a stop light and when i press the gas it drives fine. Only when im at a dead stop or reverse, it wants to stall but it doesnt. Can my cracked radiator be the cause of this? or maybe the fuel filter? side note: when i had the intake manifold gasket replaced the shop i took it too inspected and cleaned the fuel injectors and they were fine. what can cause my car to idle like this??! Please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The IACV idle valve probably needs to be cleaned or replaced. First check the harness connectors to it.


----------

